# [GC] A Game of Children IC (introduction)



## Timothy (Dec 28, 2002)

(OOC: all the characters will begin in the catacombs)

Once the Rumbling stops, you carefully lift up your head and look at the other children. Most have been killed, and you see and smell blood everywhere. Betwwen the debris and the dead bodies you see some other movement. You're not the only one that survived. 
Each child handles this in his own manner, some hide in the shadows, some cry, some call out names. After a while one kid stands up and goes to the others. Putting tears aside you all decide to go into the city to search for family or head to the temple of Illmater (the Crying God). You have agreed to meet eachother all in the temple of Illmater, if you can find nobody else.
Somehow, you all know nobody else will be found.

(OOC: get to know eachother a bit official campaign will not start yet, only people who have posted can be interacted with, the others are still in the city, but heading for the temple.)


----------



## Sixchan (Dec 28, 2002)

As fast as I can, I head home to my house.  It's just rubble now, of course, but finding no-one alive, I sit for some time in what was my former bedroom, and start crying again.  After some time, I get up, try to get as many salves and bandages as I can from my mother's cabinet so I can help any wounded that my friends find, and head for the temple of Illmater.


----------



## GWolf (Dec 28, 2002)

*A dead man to some*

Fritz makes his way throguh the city shocked at the wreckage. He heads to his house, to his surprise it is still standing, even though he saw many, many dead people on the way over he hopes his father lives.

He struggles with the door, but then bashes through. Inside he finds his father on the floor a large piece of rubble inlodged in his skull. Fritz falls down, but then sits up and begins to sob as he analyse the situation. So serious stuff happened here. Fritz didn't know what he would do about it, it wasnt like he was a mighty warrior or a powerful magician. He figured for now he best band together with the other children.

He wipes his face on his gloves and leaves the house, a part of him dead, and heads to the temple, taking a seat on the large steps outside.


----------



## Sixchan (Dec 28, 2002)

(3rd person's probably better)

Aska approached the temple slowly.  After all, carrying healing supplies and her mother's mace (which had been given to her as her mother put her in the Catacombs for safety) was no easy task for Aska's small build.  As she made it to the steps, there was only one other person at the temple.  As he budged up to let her sit down, he winced and grabbed his side.
"You're hurt!" She said, and moved closer to inspect the wound.  The boy moved away and shook his head.  "Don't be silly," she said in reply, "I can help you, here."
She reached into her pocket and took out one of the bottles marked 'pain killer'.  Taking out a bandage, she dampened part of it with the salve, and wrapped it round the boy's side.
"The pain is stopping..." he remarked, after some time.  Aska smiled.
"What's your name?" she asked.
"I'm Fritz.  We saw each other, remember?  I was trying to make friends.  Before all this." he replied.
"I remember you!  I'm Aska, Fritz!  Nice to meet you."


----------



## GWolf (Dec 28, 2002)

*Thanx a Bunches*

"Thanks I didn't even realzie I was hurt what with all thats going on. I'm glad I could make my first friend despite all this and a pretty girl too. Father would be proud..." As Fritz finishes his sentence he looks down and away from aska.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 28, 2002)

OOC: Sixchan, I don't know if you discussed it with Gwolf, and it doesn't matter now, but could you play your won char only?
I know it's slower, but people might not like it.


----------



## Sixchan (Dec 28, 2002)

Aska put her arm around Fritz to comfort him.
"My mother always said that people go to service their god when they die.  My mum and dad are with Gond now, and they'll be very happy, so I don't need to be so sad.  Your dad's gone, but he's very happy, and he wants you to be happy too, right?  So don't feel sad."  Despite her own words though, Aska was close to tears as well.


----------



## GWolf (Dec 28, 2002)

*True That*

(I wasn't mad, but thanks for puitting that out there tim)

Fritz accepts the girls arm on his shoulder, and returns with the same comforting gesture. "You know its funny, me and my father could talk to each other about alot of things but we never got around to talking about the gods. You know one day I'm going to build great machines and combat whatevil could do this...if i don't die by then like everyone does someday..."


----------



## Sixchan (Dec 28, 2002)

(Okay, point noted)

"You and your father sound a lot like my Parents.  I don't know, but maybe they knew each other, since my dad read and wrote a lot of books about science, and my mum liked building things too.  Maybe your dad's with Gond, and he's watching us with my mum and dad right now!"  Aska smiled, and the grief was gone, for a while at least.


----------



## GWolf (Dec 28, 2002)

*Well*

"Your family knew my father! Thats a good thing. I'm glad I was able to learn about the stuff my father did for a job so I can use  that knowledge to do great things. What about your parents?" Firtz asked lightining up.


----------



## Sixchan (Dec 29, 2002)

"My mum was a Cleric of Gond, that's how she knew so much stuff about him.  She could use magic to heal people, but she could make bottles of healing stuff too.  But she liked inventing, and so did my dad.  They told me that a tenday after I was born, they got as much smokepowder as they could and had something called a 'fireworks display'!  They said it was like lots of explosions and bright lights in the sky that make it look like its day for a few seconds.  And lots of lovely colours too!  I want to have one when I'm older, and I'll invite everyone in the land to see it!  My mum said you can use Smokepowder for weapons too, and that I wasn't to use it until I was much older in case I hurt someone.  But I'm gonna get some, and get the person who did this!"  Aska looked pretty angry at the thought of someone doing this.


----------



## GWolf (Dec 29, 2002)

*SmokePowder Weapons.*

"Ahh Smokepowder I remember reading lots about it. If i need to fight people I'm going to find a way to use smokepowder/blackpowder/gunpowder, and make it into a deadly weapon." Fritz says grinning at the thought.


----------



## Sixchan (Dec 29, 2002)

Aska smiled back and went on, "My mum once said that the Gnomes in Lantan had smokepowder gonnes that were like much more powerful catapults.  If we could get a gonne, we could get whoever it was!"


----------



## GWolf (Dec 29, 2002)

*Something he told me*

"Ah I remember my father talking about these _guns_ once. They used smoke powder to shoot a hard metal object a enemy, the only probelm was once you fired a shot, it took awhile to fire another. I would find a way to make it work better. Wait I _WILL_ find away. I'd just need to meet these gnomes, alot of books, and alot of time which I think and hope I have alot of."


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 29, 2002)

Wolfgang, lifted the rubble from his face and hearing the others discussing meeting at the temple he yelled, ''I'll be there'' as he pulled a lether jacket from a friends body and said ''I'll wear this to remember you pal.''

Then Wolfgang ran for his home. Much destruction and many bodies littered the path. When he arrived at his house he found it in complete shambles. Though the rubble looked like someone had been there before him. He found Hans, his mother and father all huddled together in what used to be the living room, but his sister was nowhere to be found. He piled wood on the bodies and applied oil then set the bodies alight as is the custom in his religion's (sorry I don't have FRCS but I'm thinking a loki type god, if you're willing it could even be loki you can get the norse gods for free from www.bastionpress.com). custom.

Wolfgang then stumbled to the temple of Illmater. He walked in and fell into a ball on the floor inside the doors. Tears streaking down his face. A combination of loss of blood from the gaping wound covering his right cheek and nose, hunger and shock at loosing those that he loved. 

In a moaning, cryfilled howl he yells out, ''Ericka where are you, I will find you my sister. I will find you and I will raise you. With every ounce of my soul I pledge this to the gods above.''

Wolfgang then passes out.


----------



## Sixchan (Dec 29, 2002)

(OOC: I think at this early stage, guns would still be called gonnes.  The name didn't change to gun until much later, IIRC)

Aska adopted an ever so slightly slightly scornful tone. "Smokepowder was a gift from Gond to the people of Lantan.  It'll be hard to get them to show you how they make it unless you're in the favour of Gond!"  She stared at Fritz for some time.  In an easier tone, she continued."But you want to invent, and Gond says that's what people should do.  Maybe they'll let you in." Aska smiled again, "I like you, Fritz!"


----------



## GWolf (Dec 29, 2002)

*Well Gee!*

(yes GUN was my bad even thought I claim to know about early guns, I thought gonne was a childs way of saying it )

"Well thanks Aska. I think Gond sounds like a great god. you should teach more of him to me! And even if the gnomes wouldn't help me I'd learn on my own. Hey do you think the others are ok?" Fritz says smiling.


----------



## Sixchan (Dec 29, 2002)

"I hope they're OK Fri..." She stopped as she saw someone approach.
As the boy ran past her into the temple, a trail of blood left in his wake, Aska sprang up and entered the temple after him.  Seeing him crouched in a ball on the floor, blood pouring from a gaping wound in the side of his face, she ran over taking out her medicines, and knelt beside him.
"Here, I can try to help you."
She began preparing another bandage.

(Heal check?)


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 29, 2002)

Wolfgang opens his eyes but they just roll around unable to focus on anything and after just a brief moment unconsiousness overtakes him again.


----------



## Sixchan (Dec 29, 2002)

Aska worked as fast as she could, wrapping bandages with various medicinal concoctions on them around the new child's face, taking care not to blind or suffocate him with the bandages.  Eventually, the bleeding stopped, but Aska had no idea how to bring him back to conciousness again.


----------



## GWolf (Dec 29, 2002)

*Hmm a trick?*

Fritz walks in a bucket of water in his hand he got from an outside well. "Pa always said cold water'd wake someone right up." Fritz dumps the water on the poor kid. Hoping he'll come to. He nudges him with his foot. "You awake?"


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 29, 2002)

Almost incoherently, "What the"

Wolfgang snaps up with his handbow drawn.


----------



## GWolf (Dec 29, 2002)

*A change mildy so far.*

Fritz is beggining to like this meeting new people thing. "Quite a nice bow. The names Fritz, and this is Aska. She stoped the bleeding in your face and I woke you up." He puts out his hand as if to shake like his father did to bussiness men.


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 29, 2002)

Shakes the hand recalling and looks directly into his eyes.

"I'm wolfgang" so what are your stories.


----------



## Sixchan (Dec 29, 2002)

Aska stepped back from the boy, but nodded her head and smiled. "Nice to meet you.  That was a nasty wound you had on your face."  Aska then recounted her tale of how she had been dressing up before the attack, motioning to her red and green clothes to make the point.  She described being sent into the catacombs by her mother, who gave her her mace for protection.  And finally she told of how they were going to defeat the person who did this.


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 29, 2002)

"Yeah rocks can be dangerous" I don't know what went on up here last night but I'm going to find out, but first I have to find my sister."


----------



## GWolf (Dec 29, 2002)

"My stories? Well my father _was_ a Repair Man, he'd fix wagons and things. But he would try to build some of his own stuff. I saw plans for alot of things. Some very crazy...before I found him dead I had found some plan about a bird like wagon....confusing...., how about you Wolfgang?"


----------



## Sixchan (Dec 29, 2002)

Tiredness was beginning to show on Aska's face.  She hadn't slept since the night before she was sent into the Catacombs by her mother for protection, and it was getting too much for her.  "I...I need to sleep.  We should probably all rest up anyway before we get going wherever we decide to go.  Fritz, can you stay up and watch for the others?  You don't look as tired, although I've know idea how you slpt in those catacombs, if that's why.  If anyone is seriously injured, though, wake me up, okay?"  Aska lay down on the seats in the Temple hall, and fell asleep.

(OOC: I have to go to bed now.  If anyone _is_ seriously wounded when they come in, someone can play my character as she tries to heal him/her.  Goodnight from me and Aska. )


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 29, 2002)

Wolfgang keeps watch over the healer finding it his duty to protect the one who doctored him.


----------



## GWolf (Dec 29, 2002)

Never being much on sleep Fritz agrees to stay up and watch. "G 'night Aska."


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 29, 2002)

Sleep slowly overtakes Wolfgang and he drifts off while keeping vigil.


----------



## Sixchan (Dec 29, 2002)

Flames and screams surrounded Aska.  All about her, people were running.  People were burning.  People were _dying_.  Terrified, Aska began running, trying to get away from this horror.  As she ran, she stumbled and fell over a body.  She turned to see who it had been.  And she found herself staring into the burnt dead eyes of her Father.

Aska awoke, screaming at the top of her lungs, and crouched into a ball.  She was crying.


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 29, 2002)

Wolfgang jumps to alertness and takes aska into his arms comforting her.


----------



## GWolf (Dec 29, 2002)

*Killing Time*

Fritz nods as he sees wolfgang comfort Aska. He thinks to himself, thats a good guy. Firtz keeps a sharp eye out for bad guys or other children. As the morning apporches he does some shadow boxing and kicking like he saw a monk/solider do once.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 29, 2002)

*Confusion*

"Huh, Wha..."  Damien drifts back into consiousness.  "Where am I?"  He listens to the instructions from the other child.  
  He then goes to his home looking for anything that could help him figure out what happened.  " I .... didn't mean to leave..." a slow sobbing from him.  He then abruptly screams as he sees his mother, "mom... MOOOOMMMMMM!!!!"  He feels the strength of a 10 year old rush into his 8 year old body, "I'm going to get whoever did this."  he will then collect his trusty stick (club) and go to the temple.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 29, 2002)

Trying to add an image

This is the city you will be in. Although this is just because I couldn't upload the one Custom made. I might change it later.

The island has also: some hills, a forest and an halfling village (have to go through the forest and through the hills to get there)

Doesn't work so far, what should I do?


----------



## Sixchan (Dec 29, 2002)

(OOC: Well, I don't think there should be a space in there.  And what's with all the characters?)


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 30, 2002)

EDIT: wrong button


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 30, 2002)

(I can uplod pictures and post links just email them to drstupid@ptd.net)

Aska are you alright, *gently rubbing her back*


----------



## Sixchan (Dec 30, 2002)

Aska slowly stopped crying, and stood up.
"I'm...I'm fine." Her voice was completely emotionless.  "Nothing is wrong.  I'm fine."  She turned and went outside.  As she looked at the ruins, she spoke aloud, "I will be strong.  I won't cry.  I'll fight, and I'll have revenge.  I can't cry anymore."  Her face as solid and unfeeling as it could possibly, she sat down on the steps and looked around.


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 30, 2002)

Wolfgang quietly followed Aska outside and overheard her pledge. He sits next to her.

''Aska, we are all frightened and we are all children. You cannot expect yourself to be more then what you are. We all must bear a load that many three times our age would be crushed under but we need to be here for one another and we need to allow the others to be there for us.''

He holds out his arm, to put it around Aska, holding out his coat to wrap around her but leaving her able to decide to slid in or stand pat.

(Edit: woohoo first post on page two. It doesn't take much)


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 30, 2002)

ooppss


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 30, 2002)

I must bow out


----------



## Sixchan (Dec 30, 2002)

Aska looked to Wolfgang and smiled.  But she shook her head.  "I have a fight of my own.  Inside me, what I was as a child...and...and what I am now...it is my burden.  I am not old, but I'm not a child anymore.  I...I want to be, but I can't.  My parents are dead.  Most of my friends are dead.  And now...inside...I'm dead too.  No crying.  No comfort.  No peace.  Peace is what my parents had.  Peace is what my parents _have_.  I have pain.  I'm scared.  I want to run.  But _I won't cry anymore_."
Aska then looked ahead, and her eyes narrowed in a look of hate.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 30, 2002)

(OOC: I mailed dramack the maps, they are VERY basic and I'm not happy with them, but they will have to do)

You have all retreated back into the temple of Illmater, which still stands for the most part, as well as a couple of the other bigger buildings,  although the people in there have also been killed.

In the back of the temple, you (anyone who is inside, looking inside) can see a transparent white humanoid form, floating to the altar. The Ghost (looks like one, could be something else) is dressed in robes, wearing a symbol of two bounds hands on his chest. You think that you hear chanting, although when you try to focus on the sound, you cannot hear it anymore.


----------



## Sixchan (Dec 30, 2002)

Aska pushed past the others to face the ghost. Taking on a commanding voice (as far as it is possible for an eight year old), she spoke, "Who are you spirit?  Speak!  Why are you still in this world?  What has happened to the others who died?  Can you help?  Speak!"  Aska continued her stare at the ghost in a look of determination and defiance.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 30, 2002)

OOC: I'll wait with posting till the others have stated what they will do as well, and offcourse when the l;ast child and his puppy arrives!


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 30, 2002)

Damien walks around the ghost, completely around him in a circle and staring at the translucent body, when he gets back to the front he says, "What is your name?" in a high pitched, child tone.

He puts his hand to his club that is in his backpack, taking comfort in the feeling of solidity.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 31, 2002)

*Tom Bishop*

Tommy coughes heavily as he finally wakes up, and he notices he's covered with dust and debris, and all around him is pitch black. He can feel Chester licking his face, and as he tries to get up he's overwhelmed by headache. Slowly he picks up Chester and tries to find the exit from the catacombs, but he gets lost in the dark corridors. Suddenly he stumbles and falls, and he understand he stumbled upon a cold, dead arm. He then just runs away, away with no directions, hitting the walls as he can't see them with Chester running after him howling.
At last, he ends up in a room where a crack has opened in the ceiling, and he can see the light of the moon falling from above. He and the puppy desperately climb the debris and manage to go out in open air... only to see the whole city destroyed before them. All over he can see only cinders and crumbled buildings, and he can 't even recognize where his home once stood, where his mother waited for him. He fall on his knees crying, silently.
Then he recalls what his mother told him. Someone must have survived, he had to find them and take care of them. For he is a good child, and his mother would be glad.
Tom and Chester explore the ruins calling and calling but can't find anybody, till they arrive near the temple of Illmater, and he seems to hear a song... but hey! There's people there! Someone has remained! We aren't alone!
Then he and the puppy run towards the temple, shouting "Hey! Is there anybody? Hello?"

OOC: I'm very sorry for the delay


----------



## Sixchan (Dec 31, 2002)

Aska heard the shouts of the boy.  She turned in their direction, and then back to regard the ghost.  Her hands tightened and loosened around her mother's mace.  Finally, she turned to Fritz and Wolfgang, and motioned with her head towards the ghost.  "Watch him.  I'll go find the other one."  She headed towards the door, picking up her healing supplies on the way, and stepped out to meet the boy.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 31, 2002)

As soon as Tommy sees the girl she runs to her and gives her a great hug, as Chester joyfully barks at her wagging his tail.
"Oh I'm so happy to see someone alive." says as he wipes the last tears from his eyes.
"My name's Tommy and he's Chester and... what happened to your hair?"


----------



## Sixchan (Dec 31, 2002)

Aska tuned her eyes upward. "This?  I think it was magic from the attack.  I think its sort of nice.  The others say my eyes are purple now, too.  I never liked brown as a colour."  Momentarily, she looked downward slightly, and shook her head.  She looked back at the boy. "I'm Aska.  Are you injured?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 31, 2002)

"Yes, you look good." Tom smiles at her, feeling her pain. "Are there others?"


----------



## Sixchan (Dec 31, 2002)

"They are inside.  But there is a ghost there too.  Are you sure you want to go in?" asked Aska.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 31, 2002)

"A ghost?! You sure? and what they're doing with the ghost?"

Tommy pets Chester then enter the temple, and when he's convinced that's really a ghost he'll try to listen very carefully to the spirit.

"Maybe we should lite some candles for all the people who died."


----------



## Timothy (Dec 31, 2002)

Thj Ghost looks up form his job as soon as hears the children. Whe he turns around you see a gaping wound on his shoulder (think sixth sense).

A.. Alive! But you childeren are still alive. Then there is still hope!

Greetings childeren, I'm brother Farrel. what are you doing here? how did you survive the disaster that swept down upon us? It's so good to say that not eveyone has bee destoyed.

But you have cried, and you are wounded! come, huddle up in front of the altar, and pray to Illmater that he will take away your burdens for a while.

But some of you have been bound allready, is there someone else alive? Who bonded your wounds?

Ah There is still hope!


----------



## GWolf (Dec 31, 2002)

*A ghost.*

Fritz stares at the ghost for a moment. "Pray we may, and the one who bound us is aska, one of our own. Brother ,what has happend here?"


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 31, 2002)

Damien walks up to the ghost, and takes his grip off of his club, "You seem good-hearted, could  you explain what happened?"

After he is answered he will pray in front of the alter.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 1, 2003)

Aska stepped back into the temple during the speech.  As it finished, she stared for some time before speaking. "So you _can_ speak.  I am Aska, and I've done my best to keep the injured alive."  She looked to the altar. "I do not serve your god.  I will not bow to him. I shall carry my burden if bowing to a god of suffering is what is required to lift it.  And you say there is hope.  Hope for what?  That we might live a little longer before some monster in the wilderness eats us alive?  What _are_ your hopes, dead priest?"  She didn't move an inch towards the altar.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 1, 2003)

The ghostly priest smiles down on the children that pray in front of the altar. He wants to begin with a story, when Aska steps into the temple.

After listening to Aska the ghosts says to her and the rest of the childeren.

So much distance little one. You shouldn't be so defensive. I am only here to help you. My god is a good god, who seeks to relive the suffering of people. You do have to bow down before him, that is your own choice. But what wisdom is there to be found in keeping help away from you? Ah, but I forget I am speaking to a child. Listen, little one, let me help you, for you have helped enough for now. Just sit down and let your worries float away for now. 

And hope? While there is life there will always be hope. 

While spaeking, the priest slowly floated to Aska and stretched out his hands, so that Aska can grab it.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 1, 2003)

Aska watched the hand for some time while the ghost looked back.  After a long time, she slowly extended her hand to the ghost's.  Her grip tightened, but her face made it clear she was still wary of the ghost's intentions.  "You say you can take away my worries by merely bowing to your god.  I do not believe you.  But...I am willing to test your words."  She stepped closer to the spirit, and allowed herself to be led.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 1, 2003)

When you reach for the hands and touch it, you have very weird sensation. You can go right through the hand, but when you do it somehow feels the same as though you would grasp a normal hand. Your hand goes around the ghostly hand and it leads you to the altar, where a couple of ther children are allready sitting in prayer.

Go on, just sit and pray, you'll feel better indeed. 

You sit down and start to pray to Illmater. When you or the other children ar fiished praying you indeed feel better. You see the world a bit brighter and you have more hope for the future.

OOC: I'll wait with continueing till the others have posted as well.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 1, 2003)

Inside Aska, three feelings were warring over her soul.  Her recently-developed sense of independence and loneliness, the new and joyfull feeling she had recieved at the altar, and a final, darker feeling.  One of disappointment, fear and betrayal.  Aska stood up. "I...I feel alright now.  I _do_ feel better."  She turned to the ghost, "Thankyou, th-" 
And then it hit her. "Wh...what?  What did I just _do_?  I...I bowed in prayer...to...to...another god!"  Her back facing the altar, she dropped again to her knees in prayer, gripping the cogwheel pendant on her necklace tight in her hand "Oh Gond, oh Gond!  I am sorry!  I...I was confused!  I have no god but you!  I should not have prayed to another!  I am sorry!"  She was breating hard and fast, until more thoughts ran through her mind. "To...to question...yes...I was...testing...proof...everything is...alright?"  She was unsure whether the thoughts were hers or Gond's, but she was steadied by them.  Slowly, she stood up, feeling more at ease. "Th...Thankyou."
The happiness had returned, and she waited for the others to finish their prayers.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 1, 2003)

A my Little one. Don't be afraid. Gond will not think any less of you, if you have prayed to another god. All Gods acknowledge the excistence of eachother, since all gods are by definition real. Gond cannot relief you of your burden th way Illmater can, but Gond can do things that Illmater can't. Every God is master of his own portfolio.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 1, 2003)

Aska just waved her hand, dismissing the subject.  "I was testing your words.  That's fine.  The servants of Gond should question everything, and create things to answer them.  My question was answered, so I did the right thing." She looked to the altar, and then to the ghost. "So what did you see?  How did it happen, and who did it?"


----------



## Timothy (Jan 2, 2003)

This is the Island you live on. You all know that there is a halfling village on the other site of the forest, and you all know about the graveyard.
The forest is supposed to be haunted, and the lower catacombs are too.

The structures that are still standing are heavily dameged  but remain of use to live in. Only the official buildings (temples, city hall, the harbor building) were made of good rock, inported form the main land. The other buildings were made of wood or baked clay. The map is not to scale, one ruin represents much more houses. the city had about 1K people lib=ving in it. The halfling village has 100. Nobody knows what became of the halflings.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 2, 2003)

Aska had been doing pretty much nothing for the past hour or so.  She leaned over to the ghost. "Erm...they've been praying for AGES.  Is that thing addictive?  Are they going to attack me if I pull them away from that?  They'll starve if they don't eat soon..."


----------



## Timothy (Jan 2, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *Aska had been doing pretty much nothing for the past hour or so.  She leaned over to the ghost. "Erm...they've been praying for AGES.  Is that thing addictive?  Are they going to attack me if I pull them away from that?  They'll starve if they don't eat soon..." *




Patience, young Padawan


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 3, 2003)

Aska, frustrated by the waiting, was getting pretty close to actually dragging the others away from the altar.  "Its cursed, isn't it?" She remarked casually to the spirit.  She walked over to the altar. "Listen, if you three don't get up and start acting normal again, I swear I will leave you all here.  I think I have better chances out there with the monsters looking for food than I do in here starving to death.  Now GET UP!"


----------



## Timothy (Jan 3, 2003)

You feel that Illmater has lifted your spirits, and that Aska is getiing very jumpy.....


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 3, 2003)

"Thank you brother Farrel, but I don't want to feel better. It wouldn't be right to me. I just hope my mother is well wherever she is now. And that she hasn't suffered. She didn't deserved it."
Tom's voice, that sounds older than his age, breaks for a moment as he stifles a sob.
"My mom told me that ghosts are unresting souls. Why are you here? can you help us?"
He then turns to Aska "If you really want to go away, Chester and I will come with you looking for food. But give them their time. We all need to rest. We won't get over this soon."


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 4, 2003)

Damien pulls from the alter after a few minutes.

" I can't thank you enough for the warm feeling it gived me, but I dun got too much time, and I must avenge my family and friends"  Then softly to himself, "I wish i didnt leave"



OOC:  When those don't post, does game time == real time??  I didn't think so  so Sixchan, relax, watching so far in a movie you would have sat down, waited like 30 seconds, and questioned every 5 seconds.  Are you trying to be jumpy?


----------



## GWolf (Jan 4, 2003)

Fritz stands up and brushes off. "Lets do what we need to do"


----------



## Timothy (Jan 4, 2003)

The ghost expression darkens everytime someone asks what happened. After everyone is done praying he smiles at the childre and turns around. He floats back into door.

Aska said something about food, and now that you think of it, you are all getting very hungry.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 4, 2003)

Damien walks around the room looking in all crevises and corners, "Do you got anything to eat 'round here?  It sure has been an awfully long time since I eated"  Short pause, "Well, I got some food at my house, but outside is scarry"


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 5, 2003)

"Oh, thank Gond.  I thought you'd never get up."  Aska walked back over to everyone.  She turned to Damien. "You have food?  Will it still be here after what happened?  Which," She looked to the door the ghost had floated through, "You were completely _useless_ about!"
Picking up her mace in both hands, she walked to the door.  "I," she said, turning back to the group, "am starving.  Let's go see what food is left."

OOC: I don't think game time = real time, but after 2 or 3 days, I think some gametime has to have passed.  I was thinking no more than an hour, though.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 5, 2003)

OOC: I won't vring up any new encounters till you have some food. You can try outside, but it is not likely a ot of foos=d is still reachable or eatable.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 5, 2003)

Damien's face is that of disappointment, "You're right, there is a small chance that my house has food, good food, at least."


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 6, 2003)

Aska thought for a while, her face deep in concentration.  She looked up. "If the Harbour is still standing, we might find fish.  Otherwise, We could try the farmer's field near there. We should try one of them..."

OOC: That yellow patch of land is a field, right?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 6, 2003)

yep it's a field.

As soon as you go out, say what you're actions are, I'll respond to them.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 6, 2003)

Actions:
If Damien still wants to go to his house, then Aska follows.  If not, Aska wants to check the Harbour.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 6, 2003)

Damien replys softly, "There is little chance that I have food, but I will go see."  He then slowly walks to the door, whispering to himself.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 7, 2003)

As Damien walks outside, he can see that all of the corpses that littered the streets only a little while back, have disappeared.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 9, 2003)

"Where have all the... people gone?" asks Tommy in a mix of curiosity and terror.

Tom will have Chester sniff around for anything eatable, and he will try to find a little box or a cest to build a simple trap like the ones his father did years ago.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 9, 2003)

OOC: I still haven't got the phobias of some characters, vould you guys post that?
Anf if it's possible, try posting once per day.

Chester began to sniff around the temple, and scratches the door which the ghost went through repaetedly.

When you try opening the door, it seems to be locked, although the keyhole is clearly visible. If you look good (Search check DC 12, I'll asume you take 10 or 20) you can see the key is in the Keyhole at the other side of the door.

Damien and Aska slowly walk through the city, which has darkened after nightfall, it is now a place of mystery and fearful shadows. (Damien, you have a fear of the dark, so you need to make a will check to go outside. (DC 19, Because there are bodies that moved/disapeared out here as well, Roll: 19 Mod: +2, Saved)

You get to Damiens sacked house without anything happening (you probarly just imagined those sounds you heard) When lifting some light rubble, you evantually discover the food storage closte. All the food is squashed, the containers that the food was held in broken (glass shards all over the place). But the weirdest thing is that everything that once lived (that's probarly all of the food) Has been changed in some way. Changed colours, other forms (still squashed) you don't it it is eatable, but you can try to eat it, find a way to get it back to normal or look for other sources of food.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 9, 2003)

*Fritz*

Fritz attempts to fight his fear and go outisde to follow them.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 9, 2003)

Fritz attempt to gight his fear, convincing himself the dark is nothing to be afraid of, but he cannot convince himself that is indeed true (roled: 6, failed, retry next night)

And Tommy you find a chest behind the altar, it is small for a chest, but inlaid with gold and jewels, in it is a very expensive looking holy Symbol of Illmater.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 9, 2003)

Aska looked crushed.  "No food.  I'm not eating that anyway."  She looked a little more amongst the food, but finding nothing to eat, she turned, and suggested the Field and Harbour.

"It's our only hope, now.  If we don't find food, we won't have eaten for 2 days."  As she walked along, she whispered a silent prayer to Gond asking for something to eat.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 10, 2003)

Tommy notices Fritz's problems and tries to distract him.

"Hey, can you help me? I think Chester sniffed something to eat beyond this door and... Oh, I'm Tom. What's your name? Here, look what I found under the altar. Isn't it beautiful? Now if only I could find a rug or a sheet of parchment or paper, we could try to get that key. Can you help me find it?"

He will then look around to find anything large and thin enough to be slipped under the door, have the key fall on it, and then retrieve it with the key.

"I used this trick once my grandma locked me in the basement."


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 10, 2003)

"Yea, Aska, I don't think any of this is eatable,"  he puts on the face of dissappointment, and says with half-sigh, "I wasn't hungry anyway.  Maybe we can try the otha places..."


----------



## Timothy (Jan 15, 2003)

bump, posting now, sorry for the delay.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 15, 2003)

Tommy and Fritz, ther is indeed a scroll on the altar, but, like the Symbol it is obviously used in holy ceremonies. It describes the exact rites that have to be spoken at the Noon-service.

Aska and Damien travel through the city, when they reach the agte (leading to the harbor) the notice the there is some damage, but bot very much done outside of the city walls, all the damge done there can be explained by falling bricks from th city itself. Although bodies lie here and there. The field is still up, and the grain and the corn is waving in the wind, as it is early fall, the grain will not be eatale yet (a week orso) but you can try the corn, but it still is green. The harbor office is intact as well, as are all ot the ships. The Warf is, however crushed by flying debris, so the you'll have to swim to reach the boats.
The sea is quite rough because of the wind.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 15, 2003)

Aska picked one of the corn cobs off of a stalk. "This won't be ready for quite a while...and any food in the harbour will be difficult to get." She tried to remember any other place she had been where food was. "Wait...the forest.  There should be apple trees and pear trees in the forest, right?"  She looked to the forest.  In the dark, it looked quite scary. "Should we wait until tomorrow?  I'm not sure if we should go in there, but I'm really hungry..."


----------



## Timothy (Jan 15, 2003)

And the Harbor office is still standing!


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 15, 2003)

Aska turned back to the harbour, and noticed something in plain sight that she hadn't seen before.  She slapped her forehead. "Mmf.  Come on, Damien, let's check out the harbour's office."  As she walked along, she whispered to herself "How on Toril did I miss _that_?"


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 15, 2003)

Damien looks in the direction Aska pointed, "It's amazing that anything could stand.  Lets go see if there is someone alive inside!  Maybe they have food!"  He says with his disappointment leaving, filling now with enthusiasm.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 16, 2003)

The harbor building is a building (OOC: that I HAVE mentioned before AND is on the map ) of stone, that is still in good shape, this is because the building is made of stone (houses of wood) and it doe not lie in the city frontiers. The stone is greyish-black and two great rusty doors offer an entrance. The doors are locked, but if you listen at the door, you hear a faint voice.

"there, there, Hector, it's allright, you to Karl, now ssshhhh."

The building has two levels, with windows on the second level. A bove one greater window is a tackle (hook on a rope).


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 16, 2003)

OOC: Yeah, I know you mentioned it, and I even say it on the map, but for some reason, I forget when typing up the post.

Aska gave the door a sharp kick (with the sole of her foot).  She stepped back a few steps and shouted. "Hello?  Anyone?  Hector?  Karl?  Is there anyone alive in there?  It's all stopped, you can come out now!  Please?"  Her voice now sounded like a moaning child "Come on, I'm _hungry_!"


----------



## Timothy (Jan 16, 2003)

When you kick the door, a terrifying barking begins, probarly two very large dogs.
The voice yells over thenoise:

"Hector, Karl, Down!

And you, outside, go away, I know I'm alone Go away ghost! You will not taint my food"


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 16, 2003)

Aska frowned. "I'm not a ghost!"


----------



## GWolf (Jan 16, 2003)

Tim, I'd like to drop this game. Its not you, it just seems to have lost my interest at the moment. Have my character killed off or sucide, or just walk off on his own, who knows maybe when they grow up Fritz'll come back!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 17, 2003)

GWolf said:
			
		

> *Tim, I'd like to drop this game. Its not you, it just seems to have lost my interest at the moment. Have my character killed off or sucide, or just walk off on his own, who knows maybe when they grow up Fritz'll come back! *




Very sorry to hear that Gwolf.
If anyone else is beginning to lose interest, let me know, and I'll adjust the campaign a bit too suit the players better.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 17, 2003)

The voice behind the door says: All ghosts would say THAT! Go away. 

OOC: I'll wait till MdAddict has posted before I continue thsi scene.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 17, 2003)

OoC:  Sorry for being a little late... things have been hectic around lately 

IC:

"Aska, they don't seem to want to chat."  Damien then faces the door.  "All we are is twildren, and you sit in there wit your big ol' doggies and tell us to go away!  We are hungry"  he says with his voice getting louder and angry.  "If I was a ghostie I would just walk in there and slap you for being rude!"


----------



## Timothy (Jan 18, 2003)

"Hmmm, maybe you're right, ghosts can't walk through doors. But nobody could have survived this, especialy not children, convince me some more. And what do you want anyway? Food?


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 18, 2003)

"Yes!" Screamed Aska.  "We were underground during almost the whole thing, and we've spent a while at the Temple of Illmater." She knocked the door again. "Can we _please_ have some food?  _Please_?"


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 18, 2003)

"ARGH!  Just open the blasted door! Im huuuuunnngry" Damien says to the door, with a more controlled tone.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 18, 2003)

"I know I will regret this, but I can't leave hungry children out in the open."

You hear hinges being removed and locks being opened, the dooropens and you see two dogsstaring you in the eye (their heads are at the same level as yours) they growl a bitbut the men shoves them to a side. The man has putrid Grenn scars running all over his body, his jacket is torn and a gaping wound is visible, it runs from his chest to his underbelly. 

"Ahh, you we're right, come in, Let me get you some food"


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 18, 2003)

Aska eyed the man's wound carefully, with a moral argument over help vs. hunger running through her head.  All she could do right now was comment.
"You're hurt badly, mister."


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 19, 2003)

"Oh boy, them are really big dogs," then he turns to the guy.  "Are you alright?" Damien quickly turns his head to Aska, and with all the seriousness an 8 year old can have he says, "  You can fix him up, right?"


----------



## Timothy (Jan 19, 2003)

"The dogs are nothing, they listen to me, protect me, and that wound, just a scratch, really nothing more!"


OOC: What happrned to all my posters who were at the tempel?


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 19, 2003)

OOC: Looks like they all buggered off.

"You know, I may be a child, but I'm not stupid.  That is _no_ mere scratch.  You'll bleed to death soon if I or someone else with medical or clerical training doesn't see to it."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 19, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Tommy and Fritz, ther is indeed a scroll on the altar, but, like the Symbol it is obviously used in holy ceremonies. It describes the exact rites that have to be spoken at the Noon-service.*




"I'm sorry, Ilmater, but if CHester senses food beyond this door, I have to open it."

Tom slides the scroll under the door, than with a little stick he tries very gently to make the key fall upon it.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 19, 2003)

Sfter a little tinkering the key falls on the scroll, and you can open the door from this side, once you have opened the dor: this is what you see:

A fairly large room, with 4 beds, a small kitchen, a couple of chests and some closets. At the other end of the room there is another door, which says: Ronaldo The Sufferer, Headpriest.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 19, 2003)

Tom cleans the scroll and puts it back on the altar murmuring "Thanks" then goes exploring the kitchen and the chests.

"Hey! I managed to open it. Come here probably there's something to eat! Where are you all?"

A cold sweat spreads on Tommy's neck as he waits for an answer. They didn't leave him alone, right?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 19, 2003)

Tommy breaks out in Cold sweat as he realizes that everyone has gone off, even Fritz, who was with him for some time left.

Thanfully he overcomes his fear (rolled 18, DC 17, Chester adds +2 for being there too) 

OOC: I'll put an add up for more players.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 19, 2003)

*Oh oh its magic*

Tommy feels a hand on his shoulder. "Sorry to scare you buddy. I do not know what got into me. I have decided to stay with you guys...my first friends" Fritz says warmly.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 19, 2003)

OOC: And he's back!

and guys, remember that your classes, abilities, skills and feats will be determined by roile playing, I've got some things in mind allready, but that can still be changed (Combat will determine that too)


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 19, 2003)

"It sure is nice to see someone growed up, well, an alive one at least.  Did you see what caused this?!


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: Oh oh its magic*



			
				GWolf said:
			
		

> *Tommy feels a hand on his shoulder. "Sorry to scare you buddy. I do not know what got into me. I have decided to stay with you guys...my first friends" Fritz says warmly. *




Tom jumps as Fritz touches his shoulder, then sighes much relieved.
"I was just wondering where did you go. It's good you decided to stay, because this seems to be the kitchen of the priests so there will surely be something to eat. Let's see what we can find. And yes, there'll be something for you too Chester, good dog" he says as he pats on the puppy's head.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 20, 2003)

While Aska and Damien are talking to the Man, a child approaches from the city, his eyes look like he has cried, H e waera a faded later jerkin a grey shirt and Tan pants. He is Heavily build, but is in distress.
OOC: Wippit Guud

Tommy and Fritz go through the closets, and find enough food stacked away fto last for 5 days per child.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 20, 2003)

Tommy takes a lot of food, then bites his lips and puts backall that's not needed.
"It's good, but it won't last much. Eat slowly Fritz, or it'll hurt your stomach."
He gives a bit of his part to Chester.
"Here, Chester, take this. We'll look for something more tomorrow, ok?"

Tom then looks at the beds.
"We could stay here tonight. I hope the others come back soon. it's dark out there. Let's look if we can find some candles, lamps or torches."

He then goes knocking on the other door: "Brother Farrel? Are you there? Can we stay for the night?"


----------



## Timothy (Jan 20, 2003)

Ther is no answer from the other side of the door. The ghosts will probarly only manifest when he sees it fit.

You can find enough candles and so on though.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 20, 2003)

Mychal walked wearily down the road. The sun had set, casting the land in shadow, but that actually lightened his mood a bit, because now he couldn't see the devastation that wrought the land.

He had thought long and hard about what he should do, and after an hourcmae up with a small course of action, and now walked towards the harbor. He figured that if the land was shaken, than most of the building were destroyed, but maybe the boats were spared. Besides... if he was the only person left on the island, he wanted to find a way off.

OOC: Let the fun begin.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 20, 2003)

Wippit Guud, you're now walking in front of th harbour housem where Damien and Aska are too.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 20, 2003)

As Mychal makes his way towards the water, he suddenly hears a murmer over the air, the quiet sound of a voice!

"Mayber der is someone else alive!"

Still cautious, though, he quietly walks towards the harbor house, the voices growing a little louder, but he still can't make out what they're saying.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 20, 2003)

Fritz Talks to Tom. "yum, this is good" He finihses his food. "Candels are good I, I...., don't like the dark verymuch."


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 20, 2003)

Aska stopped speaking when she heard the voice outside.
As she walked outside to meet it, she saw the boy. _Ugh.  It's that idiot kid.  How'd he survive anyway?_ She thought.  She realised she had to say something, but in her current mood,  all she could think of was a sarcastic "Oh?  So what's wrong with _you_, then?  Did you break a leg?" She sniffed. "Hmph.  More work for me then, keeping all of you alive..."


----------



## Timothy (Jan 20, 2003)

The man sees Mychael approaching, ans says: "More Children, come in, come in little ones, then we can shut the door again."

After all children are in The man willlie down on a bed. When he lies down, he moansand grasps his chest. His dogs immediatly move closer to the bed.

"No Child, I do not need healing, I'll live out my life as it is."


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 20, 2003)

Aska resigned herself to the man's death. "Fine, if you don't want healing, I'm not forcing it on you."  She looked about for some food.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 20, 2003)

Mychal sat down away from the others as much as he could. The kids were obviously not impressed that he was here, and the old one almost looked like a walking corpse. Mychal shuddered slightly.

"Der any food here?"

OOC: Just for the record, Mychal has a slight speech impediment, he can't pronouth 'TH', they'll come out as D's or F's, depending on the word.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 20, 2003)

OOC: Should I post my character in this thread, just so he doesn't get lost?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 20, 2003)

OOC: I made a Character thread 

Can EVERYONE post their chars in that one?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 20, 2003)

"You look hungry indeed, There's some food in that cupboards overthere. And some dry rations in the crate in the cornor"

He points out a fairly big crate.

To Aska he says: "But little one, that is a harsh tone for such a young child. I guess the disaster took away a lot of your family. I am sorry for you, I will pray for them in my sleep.
You should learn soon that death is part of a cycle. You are Born, You Live and you Die, then it starts all over again. death is as much a part life then birth. But death is Impartial to things such as good and evil. Everyone has theire own time, and mine is fading away rapidly."

After saying this his dogs crawl even closer, one of them starts licking the man's hand.

"If I go, I want you to take care of Hector and Karl here. Hector is the Grey one and Karl The brown one.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 20, 2003)

Aska just shrugged her shoulders, not really caring for the man's beliefs on life and death. She went to get something to eat.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 20, 2003)

"What is this Disrespect? You cannot even bring up to listen to an old man's dying words? Leave now, or I'll set My dogs after you!"

The dogs spring up, feeling what their master is saying, and Growl at you.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 20, 2003)

Aska regrads the man, and smiles faintly. "You might not be dying if you let me try and heal you.  You don't want my help.  I don't want your views on life and death." The smile vanished in place of sheer anger, and her voice took it's tone, "My parents are dead.  Many of my friends are dead.  Almost everyone I know is dead, and what I don't need right now is to see another person die in front of me because I stayed to listen to his speech on life and death!"  She looked completely furious, and tears were showing in her eyes, "Maybe you want to die, but I don't want you telling me it's a good thing!"


----------



## Timothy (Jan 20, 2003)

OOC: NOW we're getting somewhere.

The man seems shocked at so much anger, but responses kindly.

"Yes, Perhaps you are right, I am the last thing you need now. Go on then, take some food and go. Just promise me you'll come back tomorrow to take care of hector and karl. And put some meat in the bowls, they're at the back end of the bed. and the raw meat is in the lowest cupboard."

"I thank you for Taking care of them"


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 20, 2003)

Mychal ate some of the dry rations, absorbing the conersation between the old man and Aska. As the later gathered up some food, Mychal asked the man "Why are you dying?"


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 20, 2003)

OOC:  Welcome to the game, Wippit

IC:  "Hello, Mychal, I havent seen you for a looong time" Damien says to the new arrival, and then to the man, "I'm really sorry for you, old man.  I will take care of your doggies for you, I like them both!" Damien then turns to Aska, "Don't get too upset at him, Aska."  Tears begin to form in Damien's eyes, "I really miss my friends..."  He quickly scurries to the food to hide his watery eyes, and begins to eat slowly.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 20, 2003)

Aska nods, first to the man, and then to Damien, and goes to put some food in the bowls before going back to the food, picking some up and placing it in her pockets for later.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 21, 2003)

Damien looks concerned for a second and turns to Aska, "Where are we going to sleep?"


----------



## Timothy (Jan 22, 2003)

OOC:'you left when the sun just set, let's say it's 0.00 AM now, you're getting sleepy a bit. even though Aska allready got some sleep, that was no more than an hour orso.

IC: The man just looks at all of you, and then says, You can sleep in the addict, here let me get the stairs out for you.
The man stands up, moaning a bit, and walks to small rope that is hanging from the ceiling. He grasps it and pulls. A ladder comes down slowly, but suddenly the man Grasps his hart and and falls down, his hand still grasped around the rope. When he falls to the ground, the ladder starts to decent to the man very quickly, and hits him on his back. 

You can hear the man coughing to get air, he now lies face down, stretched on the floor with the ladder standing on him.

The dogs, again, quickly jump up and start licking the face of their owner.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 23, 2003)

Tommy lights a couple of candles and let himself fall upon one of the couches. He's nearly fallen asleep, when he suddenly jumps up.
"Oh boy they didn't came back!" He grabs a candle and runs outside the temple.

"ASKA! DAMIEN! Where are you? Come back here! We found food!" he shouts at the night.

OOC: Is there the moon tonight, or it's too dark for Tom to feel safe?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 23, 2003)

There is a moon, almost full, but your fear of the dark is still a problem, because moon and starts aslone do not provide enough light.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 24, 2003)

Can we hear Tom's callings?


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 24, 2003)

Mychal botls upright and throws the ladder off the man. He kneels down to check to see if he's still alive or not. If he's dead, I guess I have a saving throw vs fear to make.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 24, 2003)

OOC: you can't hear tom calling, he's in the central square and you are outside the city walls (see map)

IC: After the man has fallen, Mycheal will throw the ladder of the man. He then kneels. The amn speaks:

"That was the final stroke, *Cough* I can feel the pain in my chest again. I think this is it. Thank you for..."

The man closes his eyes and stops breathing. You can see bolld darkening the wooden floor beneath the man.

OOC: Gotta go, catch my vus, that saving throw will have to wait)


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 24, 2003)

At the sight of the now-dead man, Aska covered her mouth. Through it, she only said "Oh Gond," before trying to find the nearest sink.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 25, 2003)

Damien just looks in horror to the man's death, but quickly shrugs it off and continues as though nothing has happened.  (This is the kind of child that pulled off the legs of frogs, and stuck rabbits on fence posts!)


----------



## Timothy (Jan 26, 2003)

Mychael looks at the dead body and suddenly feel sthe sudden urge to run, get out of here, anywhere but here, ANYWHERE!

Aska and Damien see the back od Mychael who runs away screaming.

The dogs of the man are now lying by the man, they're very silent and keep on licking their boss.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 26, 2003)

_Faster, faster, gotta run faster..._

It's bad enough to see a dead body, but it's much worse to see someone die rigt in front of you. Mychal ran out of the warehouse as fast as his feet could carry him, back towards the town.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 26, 2003)

Aska came back from the kitchen with a very sickened look.  She saw Mychal running, and groaned.  "Ugh.  I guess we'd better go get him.  Blech."


----------



## Timothy (Jan 27, 2003)

Mycheal runs in the direction of the forest, and ones he enters it, he sees two tiny forms quickly flying away.

He hears a cackled laugh and some words he does not understand.

"HAHAHAHA, Wey, grot, wey!"

Damien, you are now alone in the cottage with a dead man and two dogs, what do you do?

Tommy and Fritz are still in the temple. Tommy is peeking outside and sees something move. A small figure slowly lumps toward the direction of the temple.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 27, 2003)

"I dun like being alone..."  Damien grabs a blanket and covers the body.  "I ... think I'm ... gunna ... go."  Damien then walks out the door, then hits a sprint when he sees the speed of Mychal.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 27, 2003)

Aska ran after Mychal, trying her hardest to keep up.  As she ran, she yelled several times for him to stop, as many as she could without losing breath

OOC: Aska has the 'Run' feat, so she's faster then Mychal, right?  How long until she catches him?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 27, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Tommy and Fritz are still in the temple. Tommy is peeking outside and sees something move. A small figure slowly lumps toward the direction of the temple. *




"Aska? Damien? Who's there?"


----------



## Timothy (Jan 27, 2003)

Tommy, Fritz:

The small figure slwoly lumps closre, and when it comes within 30 feet, you are able to make out some ghastly features this child has. Her left eye is gone, and the tissue suurounding it is gone too, only leaving the bleached bone of the skull visible. her lower jaw has been fully ripped away, and one of her feet is a bloody pulp of flesh and dreid up blood. At the rate she lumps, she'll reach the temple door withing 3 rounds.

Mycheal, Damien, Aska:

Aska and Damiens quickly catch up with Mycheal, who is slowed by the dense forest. When all three are together again, they hear the voice again. It's very raspy, and you still can't understand it.

"Wey, Grots, Wey, Doo gien nuch."


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 27, 2003)

OOC: Yowza, is this D&D or Call of Cthulhu? ...  Ooh.  Maybe you should put in Sanity Rules, since this is really horrific stuff...

IC: "Oh Gond..." Aska pushes her back against Mychal/Damien's (whoever is closer) and looks around in fear. "H...Hello?  Can you understand me?  Hello?"


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 27, 2003)

Mychal looks around for a rock, or a club, or something, while keeping an eye on the 'things'.Regardless of weapons, if they look like theyre going to attack, I'll get in front of both the others, sayd "Run! I'll stall dem!"

(And to speed up combat if it happens, I stay for 1 round, and runl like Hades).


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 27, 2003)

"AAAAHHHHHHH!!! Oh my god oh my god oh my god!" Tommy runs back in the chamber, bangs the door and lock it, still trembling with horror and fear.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 28, 2003)

OOC: MUHAHAHAHAHA (evil laugh) Greta reaction Tommy, hhahahahah, Laughing out Loud here, while it's 2 AM and my mums off to bed in the room next to me.

Sanity rules, ey, could be a good addition.


IC: Fritz

You see a very white tommy run into the room screaming " oh my god, OMG, OMG, and so on" Tommy locks the door. You have no idea what he's screaming about.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 28, 2003)

Aska, Damien, Mycheal.

Aska suddenly is with her back to damiens belly. she calls out to the voice, the voice responds:

"Way, bigs, Way, die you gonna now!"

Out of the undergrowth a tiny creature appears. His legs are replaced by a large spiders torso and his torso is that of a dark human with tall ears. He hass a daager at his belt and a shortbow aimed at Mycheal. 

"You way now, our place, way, way!


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 28, 2003)

OOC: I meant put Aska's back against someone else's back, like defensive, y'know?

Aska looked to the...spider thing...her eyes wide with fear.  She tried to scream, but no sound came out.  (unless she is paralysed with fear) She started to run.  As fast as she could.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 28, 2003)

OOC: doesn't matter now. 

IC: Aska runs and runs, While damien and Mycheal hear her screams in the night. 

OOC: Aska, where do you run?
New rule: when faced with your fear running away is obligatory if the object of your fear is scary enough. if you can't run, you'll be subject of penalties.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 28, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *IC: Fritz
> 
> You see a very white tommy run past you screaming " oh my god, OMG, OMG, and so on" Tommy locks the door and shuts you out. you have no idea why he's running so hard. *




OOC: What? I left him in the room with the candles where we ate. I would have never locked him out alone. oh and when I first proposed using CoC rules you said:



> using Ctuluh in this game? They're only childeren!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 28, 2003)

whoopsie, my fault, just disregard that post.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 28, 2003)

Mychal finds a rock, whips it at the spider-thing, then grabs Damien by the arm and runs for the city.

"Go city, *pant* behind wall, *pant* safe der *pant*"


----------



## Timothy (Jan 28, 2003)

OOC: I'm off to bed.
You're all relatively safe where you are now (just inside the city the agtes or inside the small room in the temple, so just ropleplay a bit in charcter.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 28, 2003)

OOC: Im confused  Where is Damien, Aska, and Mychal???

IC:

If outside by spider-thing:
Damien screams as loud as his 8 yr old lungs can, and turns and runs to follow Aska.

If inside by Aska already:
OOC:  Im soo confused


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 28, 2003)

OOC: We're all (Aska Damien Mychal) just inside the city.

Aska reached the ruined wall or the town, passed it, and kept on running until she reached the temple.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 29, 2003)

I just wanted to tell everyone that I was MDaddict, and now EvilMountainDew


----------



## Timothy (Jan 29, 2003)

OOC: I'll assume Mycheal and Damien AND Aska all keep running towards the temple. but first I'll resolve the action of Mycheal and the spider-thingy.

Mycheal quickly picks up a stone he sees lying around and chucks it at the creature. But the creature is small and fast and easily jumps out of the way. The creature laughs and calls out in his gutteral language.

"Pek Zem, Pek Zem"

And you hear more noise in the bushes.

Mycheal grabs Damien and runs behind Aska.

Eventually they arrive at the temple, and quickly enter, afraid of the dark. All three seem to hear high pitched voices in a language the cannot understand. When they enter the temple, the see a lumping figure, just about to reach the small door that was previously locked. Ther is no sign of any of the other children. 
The lumping figure reaches the door and start pounding on it. Behind you you hear the voices coming closer and closer.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 29, 2003)

Aska shrieks, and looks about desperately, breathing fast and shallow. "Inside a room!  Up the stairs!  Down the stairs!  We need to hide!"  She screams again and starts trying to get far away from the temple entrance.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 29, 2003)

Mychal starts barracading the door with whatever he can find, and will looks for something heavy (like a candlestick) to use as a weapon.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 29, 2003)

Damien, which gets easily confused, will do exactly as Aska says, he goes inside the building, runs up the stairs, and then back down them.. with a look of obvious terror and confusion he squeeks, "Wheyr I go, Aska?"


----------



## Timothy (Jan 29, 2003)

OOC: I'm sorry, no stairs Damien  just run around a bit, looking confused, and then going with aska to the other end of the room. (which has that nice rotting. lumping child)

IC: Mycheal, you cannot shut the doors, because there aren't any, it's just a 30 feet wide gap, 6 feet high. You do however find a large candle stick, that you can use as a quarterstaff.

Aska, Damien, you run to the other ens of the room, only to be closer to the smaal lumping (and now bumping) creature. You can see it is, or was, a girl, but her clothes are torn, her face is a mess, and one of her foot is one bloddy pulp. When she hears you all screaming, she slowly turn around, letting her one eye and one empty eye socket fall on you. She now begins to slowly lump in Damiens direction.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 29, 2003)

OOC: Lump == Limp?

IC:  "Umm, miss... are you alright..."  then Damien fully sees the mangled body.  He slowly, then quickly hides behind Aska and begins to cry and mumble, "Why did I leave them, why?"


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 29, 2003)

Mychal turns at the exclamation, and sees the rotting thing coming towards the kids. He steps in front of of the other two.

"Stop, or I'll make you stop."

(readied action to attack if it moves to attack)


----------



## Timothy (Jan 29, 2003)

Okay, first real combat!

IC: The limping figure doesn'even notice mycheal and still walks towards damien and aska, goiung in for the kill. Mycheal lifts up his candle stick and tries to hit the rotting girl with one of the stick's ends grabbing it with two hands. (rolled 15, +2 for Str, +1 for being small, -4 for improvised weapon. I won't take the fact that you're unprofienced into effect, sice children can adapt very good. you hit: 14, and that's a hit, damage: 4+3=7) The stick hits the rotting girl on the shoulder. It hits with such on impact that the shoulder and a large portion of the torso fall on the ground. when that happens, you see a worm crawling out of the piece of maet that has fallen to the ground.

The corpse turns around and tries to hit you with one of her outstretched arms. (rolled 12+1, hits ann AC of 13. You're AC is (if I'm wrong, plz say so) 12 (10+1 dex+1 small) (damage: 1) The arm hits you on your side, and you as though a stone has bennthrown on that spot.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 29, 2003)

Damien screams loud!  But since he has frequent mood changes he quickly runs up to the corpse (and ignoring the pieces of death) and he kicks at it, he will keep kicking and keep crying until it or he has been taken out of kombat...

For the entirity of the beatings he screams and crys out, " Why did I have to leave them!"  and occasionally wiping off the tears


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 29, 2003)

Mychal has started to tear up, realizing what he's doing, and nowing he has no choice but to continue.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 29, 2003)

Aska's screams become screams of disgust and rage as she lifts her mother's mace and swings it at the...thing.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 29, 2003)

Okay, sorry to keep you waiting, had to make a char/do the laundry (i need my work clothes in the morning)

Damien gives a loud yell and charges the foul girl. he treis to kick her (rolled: 3 -1 Str +1 Size -4 unarmed +2 charge = 1, misses) but he misses the girl completely.

Aska then charges her, with her mothers mace held high (rolled: 10 -2 Str +1 size +2 charge +2 flanking (with mychael)= 11, hit) Damage (2-2=0) Aska manages to hit the creature but it doesn't seem to have any effect, when seeing that Mycheal reknews his attack (rolled 10, hits 11 (also flanking now), hits) (damage: 4+3 = 7) and the creature looses another part of it's torso. The rest falls upon the ground.

At the moment the creature falls,  one small and two tiny figures appear in the opening. The largest one shouts.

"You rock-throw, you pay!"

I'm off to bed (for real now) Cya all.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 30, 2003)

Damien Continues to kick the fallen foe, he continues to kick it for a little while, then when he hears the voice he quickly turns pale and turns to look.
"She was doin' no good..." and with a low tone, "I didnt mean to leave"


----------



## Timothy (Jan 30, 2003)

OOC: Just one friendly-DM hint: There's three of them and three of you, they're trained in fighting, you aren't. Head on would not be the best way, either roleplay or make up a plan. After this combat, I'm going to award some special abilities to all, if you've posted enough. Therfor I would urge Gwolf and Lichtenhart to post a bit more, and specify actions or roleplay that can get you a special ability. I have determined the abilities that Aska, Damien and Mycheal are getting.

IC: (For Gwolf and Tommy (and chester, don't forget him)
Inside your room, you first hear screaming, then a heavy knock on the door, more screaming, sounds of battle, and yes...More screaming.

In front of you a small cloud appears, slpwly broadening and lengthening, till it has the humanoin form of the friendly priest.

"What's with all the racket!
Oh children, you're still here, where's the rest?"


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 30, 2003)

Mychal is crying now, he's getting frustrated at the situation... and thinks he just killed someone.

(Switch to full defensive, look for a way out while trying to keep these things off of us.)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 30, 2003)

OOC: Sorry, I was a bit busy and kinda waiting for GWolf.  Anyway...



> "What's with all the racket!
> Oh children, you're still here, where's the rest?"




Tommy runs to hug the priest, the only friendly person they met, but just runs through it. Then he says, with a nearly broken voice: "There is a dead girl, out there, who was coming for us. Then something happened, but I was too afraid to open the door alone. Please help us!"

Tom then unlock the door and very cautiously peek outside, keeping Chester away from the door.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 30, 2003)

Fritz looks around confused in lsot, but then eh chases after tommy.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 30, 2003)

disregard this post, move on to the next

   |
   |
   |
   |
  \/


----------



## Timothy (Jan 30, 2003)

The spider creatures keep standing in the doorway. The biggest one says something.

"Haha, zi ja, dey ar bai"

Mycheal, Aska and Dmaien now hear the small door open, behind some muffled voices can be heard. Something is growling as well.

Toomy and fritz peak outside, and see the now inactive corpse of the girl kying in a puddle of blood, they see Mycheal, whom they recognize, crying and damien and aska staring at the corpse. Damien is even kicking it. Chester growls a bit, he smeels omething he doesn't like.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 30, 2003)

Fritz takes a deep breath, puts his back against the wall.

_ We're all going to die someday...._


He looks at Tommy, "Tommy, I need you to trust me here. We need to take on the spiders things in the front of the temple and in the end," He rubs his hair "I say you and me both grab a stick and run and  whack the spider...alot really hard....Everybody dies someday, and if we do die tommy, we'll jsut be closer to our parents...," He sniffles "I thought I saw some wood over there," he gets an idea. "lets light the wood on fire, my dad taught me about torches, and spiders hate light yeah!" 

Fritz looks around for some wood to use as a club, and cloth to make him and tommy Fire-Clubs


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 30, 2003)

"Aska, Damien! Thank god you're safe! Come here, we found food and couches." Tommy says, then he hears the spiderthing's voice. "Come here! Quick!"

Tommy helps Fritz as he can making the torches, but he says "Our parents wouldn't want us to die, Fritz. We have to be careful."


----------



## Timothy (Jan 30, 2003)

You can use the bed spills of some of the beds in the room as clubs, and take linnen from the beds as cloths.

I'll assume Aska, Damien and Mycheal all get in.

The ghost sees everything happening. 

"Now what's all the screaming about?"

He floats outside of the room, through the now closed door (not locked...yet)...And immediatly flows back in.

"Oh My, forest demons, that IS something to scream about"

He seems to be thinking about something, his mind not being with the current situation.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 30, 2003)

Fritz looks up at Aska Demien as he is wrapping one of 2 club like bed spills in cloth. 

"Ok heres what we are going to do. Me and tommy are gonna go run and whack the spider with these flaming sticks." Looks around a bit. "What can I light these up with?" He asks picking up the two unlit torches.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 30, 2003)

Aska, still shaking from the sight of the spidery figures managed to regain her senses for a few seconds.  "The...the priests...oils...candles...flint boxes..." Saying no more, she curled up into a ball and shook with terror.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 30, 2003)

Fritz strains thinking. "Who here  runs fast? We really really need fire...I think....so we need someone to go run and get oil and a flint box...whos up for it?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 30, 2003)

OOC: There surely are a couple lit candles in the room since we found them. I used one to go outside when I found the zombie girl. I dunno what happened to it.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 30, 2003)

_So much killing, So much death..._ 

Damien thinks a bit, and speak, "I don't want to fight... too many people have died..."  Damien then leaves the room and walks to the priest.  "I don't want them to die, I dont want to die.. I never want anything to die..."  Damien seems outraged after saying that, and he goes outside (some way other than the front by the forest thingys... maybe a window) and gathers some rocks and looks for a latter or something to go to the roof.

Damien's plan is to drop rocks on them, as opposed to hand to hand combat, an 8 yr old doesnt have a chance... but Children are smart


OOC:  Is there any rocks or any backdoors?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 30, 2003)

OOC: yeah right, some candles inside too, but no oil. And there aren't any windows in the original line-up, but I'm just gonna use my DM magic here. Oh and the ghosts was inside.

*Poof* 

IC: you can feel a bit of a draft coming from under the head preists room. ther's probarly a room in ther somewhere.

OOC: Okay, who goes along with Fritz's plan, and what everybody is going to do.
I'm off to bed, so post a couple of rounds ahead, I'll resolve the whole combat tomorrow and award you guys your first special abilities. If you want a specific special ability, roleplay it (but don't let me know). I allready have some things in mind for certain chars (I said that allready, right, nevermind)


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 30, 2003)

OOC, Actions: Aska doesn't move unless she _is_ moved.  If someone happens to lead her into the head priest's room, she follows.  She will not leave the room to fight the spiders in any way, unless she is herself attacked by them.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 31, 2003)

Mychal adjusts the grip on the makeshift quarterstaff. He doesn't want to kill, and he doesn't want to die, but he can't let any of his new friends get hurt. Without friends, he's alone.

"I will fight dem. Mebbe we can drive dem off and get away."

(If retreat is called for, Mychal will pick Aska up and carry her... gotta love being a strong 9 year old  )


----------



## GWolf (Jan 31, 2003)

Fritz frowns. "No oil...It will light without oil it just wont stay on fire long....it will work" He says lighting his own torch/club and handing one (unlight) to Tommy.

"1....2....3....GO!" He shouts, He runs to the door, Kicks it open and charges the nearest spider, jumps up and brings his fire club down as hard as he can on the beastie back or head.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 31, 2003)

OOC: Fritz and Mycheal AND Tommy will go ouside. if tommy doesn't, plz post it. Aska will saty in the room, and damien will probarly be tinkering with the door or something. Oil is available, but not in the room, but in drawer in th altar. I'll 

Initiative: 

Fritz: 15
Mycheal: 12 --> 15
Tommy: 6 --> 15

On the first initiative Fritz starts counting, till the next round, Mycheal and Tommy delay so all are at 15. Fritz and Tommy will flank each other and all will charge. Firtz rushes out and tries to hit the bigger creature, with Tommy at his other side. Chester will stand behind his littlw boss, barking at the spiders. Fritz (rolled: 15+2 cgarge+2 Flanking +1 small -4 improved weapon -2 strenth: hits: 14, hit) (Damage: 6-2(club)+1 (fire)=6) smashes his torch into the thing. Immediatly after that Tommy (rolled: 10 +5 -6) Misses the beas as it jumps away to fast. Mycheal the takes a fightng stance and (rolled: 4+4-4) Misses the beast as well. The bigger creature draws out his sword and attacks (randowmly) Fritz. (Hits AC 16, hit) (damage 0). The two smaller creatures retreat a little bit and fire their arrows (no AoO) at (randomly) Fritz, Mycheal (hit AC: 22, 13) (damage: 1,0, 1 for fritz)

Fritz now is feeling pain, and knows these creatures can hit him, he (rolled: 6+3-6) misses. Tommy (rolled: 12+3-6) misses as well, but Mycheal (rolled 16+2-4) hits it. (damage: 5+3 = 8) adn the beast dies. It's head is smashed in and part of it's brain dribbles on the floor. The two smaller creatures, seeing this are heavily disturbed and (will save: Fail, Save) one flees away, panicked. the other is shaken, but tries to let loose an arrow anyway at Mcheal (hits AC 9, miss). Fritz, Tommy and Mycheal now quiclky advance toward it and try to hit it. (Fritz: Critical threat/miss) (damage: 2-2+1=1) (Tommy: Miss) (Mycheal: Hit) (damage: 7) and the tiny beats falls as soon as mycheal large stick hits it.

OOC: okay, it's power-up time everyone gets one special ability: here they are.

Aska: Cure Minor wounds 3 times /day and +1 Wisdom
Damien: either rage (barbarian) or Unarmed fighting (normal damage without the -4) and +1 Dex
Tommy: Handle Animal +3, animal empathy +3, open lock +2 and +1 dex
Fritz: Inventor: (weapons deal 2 more damage) and +1 Str.
Mycheal: Improvise weapon (no longer has the -4 penalty for using improvised weapons) and +1 Str.
Chester is now a dog, as in the MM.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 31, 2003)

Mychal tosses the makeshift staff on the ground, and checks Fritz to make sure he's ok. Glancing otend where the third one ran away:

"Mebbe we'd better go back in de room."

If Fritz needs help, Mychal will lend him a hand, and when everyone is back safe, he'll return for the staff and shut the door.

"Der anyfing here to lock dis?"


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 31, 2003)

[slipping into the present tense]

Aska, after hearing no further fighting, raises her head.  She stands, and walks to the door.  "Mychal?  Tommy?  Fritz?"  She sees the others, surrounding Fritz. "Fritz!"  She rins over to Fritz, and inspects his injury.  As she tries he best to help the injury, a strange feeling comes over her.  Not understanding how, she lays her hands on him, and utters divine words of Gond.  As the _Cure Minor Wounds_ spell is completed, she jumps back and gasps.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 31, 2003)

"Hey! Aska's prayer worked! Fritz, if tomorrow it still hurts I'll llok for a herb for you. I hope I remember which it was."

Tom follows Mychal's advice and locks the door.

"I'm so glad you are alive too, Mychal. You chased them away! Where were you? Do you know what happened? And where have you been? I called out for you, but you didn't hear me. I managed to open the door, and we found food and candles. Are you hungry? We didn't looked there, though." he says as he points to the head priest room.

Tommy is just too happy and excited because they're all alive and together, so he's speaking at an impressive rate.

OOC: WOW


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 31, 2003)

Mychal looks a little confused at the verbal assault, but manages to get a reply out.

"I was... in da forest... I go der sometimes to be alone, but not too far in. I went in der, and when I came out, da whole town was dead."

And Mychal is more than mhappy to have some food, his last attempt at eating was interrupted by a guy dying.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 31, 2003)

Fritz gets up and leans against the wall clucthing his still sore arm. "We beat them." He smiles..."It worked, thanks for fixing my arm Aska...." He puts his head back. "Yeah, someday I'll make that gun." He says dreamily looking up.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 31, 2003)

OOc: great job guys, I'm not gonna throw anything against you for a while (although a while could very well be just one hour) so you should do some things that you want to do. I think setting up a good base as well as exploring the surroundings a bit could be high on the agenda.

IC: the preist hearing all the cheers and happiness smiles, still lost in thoughts, and moves through the door to the head priest room.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Feb 1, 2003)

OOC: Sorry for the delay on posting... but I was at a different house and I don't go online there 

IC:

Damien will continue tinking with the door, trying to break it some times, trying to open it by other means other times.  He tried to ignore the fighting when it happened, he just wanted to find a way to open this door.  He continues to try to open the door, and will so until it rather opens, or Damien hits the age of 85. "Can someone help ::grunt:: me here?"



OOC:  Wouldn't _Lay on hands_ be more appropriate than _Cure Minor Wounds_?  I also don't really like the abilities for Damien, but I can't really see what else would be appropriate.
Question:  Are we going to end up as an actual class, or are we just going to have random abilities of all of them?
Because, if Damien was to get the Rage one, I REALLY dont see him as a barbarian.   If I am allowed input, I like the Unarmed Fighting better


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 1, 2003)

Hearing his call from the other room, Aska looks back.  "Umm...I'll...I'll be through in a moment."  She looks to fritzs again and steps back.  Before she goes to help Damien, all she says is "Wow."

OOC: If Aska had _lay on hands_, she'd be on track to becoming a Paladin much more than becoming a Cleric, which I
is where she should be headed.


----------



## GWolf (Feb 1, 2003)

"Thanks Aska." Fritz says he gives her a hug if appropiate.

"I beat them....my plan worked.." He smiles. "Hey, Aska, want to explore this place with me?"

He goes off to explore the temple with or without aska.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Feb 2, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *Hearing his call from the other room, Aska looks back.  "Umm...I'll...I'll be through in a moment."  She looks to fritzs again and steps back.  Before she goes to help Damien, all she says is "Wow."
> 
> OOC: If Aska had lay on hands, she'd be on track to becoming a Paladin much more than becoming a Cleric, which I
> is where she should be headed. *




Yea, but that leads to my question about if we are becoming full-fledged classes, or just special abilities and such of many others... because if Damien were to get Rage, There is no way he would become a Barbarian...


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Feb 2, 2003)

"Ooo, Wait for me Fritz,"  Damien yells, forgetting about the hole in the ground he wanted to get open.  Damien then runs to catch up with Fritz.


OOC:  Who is it that has the dog?


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 2, 2003)

Aska steps into the room to help Damien only to see him run past her.  She sighs. "Oh well..."  She walks over to the door.  "Mychal?  Could come and help with this door?"

OOC: That's why you can take unarmed fighting, right, EMD?


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 2, 2003)

Mychal gets up to help Aska with the door, "What do I do?"


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 2, 2003)

"Well, on the count of three, we try and kick down the door, OK? One...two...three!"


----------



## Timothy (Feb 2, 2003)

OOC: Sorry, that I haven't been online, my connection broke down.
Damien can choose either Rage OR unarmed fighting, so you could go for the unarmed fighting. You were the most difficult to choose a special ability for, so I decided to give you the choice. I'll be going to play with the classless D20 system (Gwolf's got the link, I lost it, but have the .pdf on my comp) but all your abilities are given out by me. Plz do not tell me what you want, but make it clear in character. And about the tinkering, could you describe how you're going to do it? just tinkering won't help. I'll wait for that description before letting the others kick it in, okay?
And Tommy has the dog, chester. And what do you mean by Hole in the ground?

The temple layout:

21 feet high, 30 feet wide, 60 feet long. The entrance is just  an opening that is 30 feet wide and 6 feet high. when looking from the entrance, at the end there is a small door, with a room and another small door in that room (this is where you are now). 48 feet Into the temple, a great stone altar is standing, 3 feet long 6 feet wide. On it the holy symbol of Illmater is described and in it are 6 great drawers and a small opening containing a chest. 18 feet from the ground there the walls stop, with some pillars between the roof and the walls. This opening let's light slip through, and takes care of fresh air. At night the temple can be lid by torches . There are torch holders on the walls, but no torches present. The rest of the temple is filled up with some benches like today's churches.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Feb 2, 2003)

OOC: Alright, Im going with the Unarmed fighting one...  The door is on the floor, right.. like a trapdoor almost?


IC:  Damien pulls on the door and messes with the hinges, kicking at the hinges, at the handle, and in the center.  He also takes sticks or whatever cylindrical device he can find and begins stabbing at the same three spots.  If that doesn't work, he is going to follow Fritz, and he calls to Aska, "Come here, follow me and Fritz"  after we explore the temple, Damien is going back to the dooor.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 3, 2003)

Mychal will try to brute force the door, and will take whatever help he can get.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 3, 2003)

OOC: It's not a trap door, it's a normal door. Sorry if I gave you a another impression.

IC: The door is very sturdy, and kicking in it's center or at the handle won't help, however, kicking the lowest hinges does work. After a few well placed kicks, the lowest hinge begins to budge. After two more it immediatly falls off. The middle hinge can be gotten of as well, if you slam it with a firm object, the bed spill for example. But you cannot reach the top hinge, not alone at least.

OOC: what are you guys looking for in the temple, exactly?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 3, 2003)

"Why are you so eager to break this door? It's our friend's home." Tommy asks, confused.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 3, 2003)

After working with Mychal to kick in the bottom hinge, Aska slams the middle hinge with her mace until it comes loose, then looks to Tommy.  "There must be a _very_ good reason why this door is locked.  We need to find out what's inside, so we can use it."

OOC: What do we have enough strength to move in the room that would get us close enough to the top hinge?


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 3, 2003)

With a sudden movement, Mycal lifts Aska right off the ground, holding her above him.

"Can you reach it now?"


----------



## Timothy (Feb 3, 2003)

With Mycheal lifting her, Aska can just reach the top hinge, and beat it off with her mace.

The door begins to tilt over in your direction and will fall soon, it is very difficult for Aska to jump of mycheal this soon.

What do you do?


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 3, 2003)

Aska tilts as fast as she can to the side (enough to make us both fall over), trying to get both herself and Mychal clear.  As she tilts, she tries to hit the side of the door with her mace to push it off to the other side, to give more room to fall clear.  When she hits the ground, she rolls to try and get as clear as possible.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 3, 2003)

OOC: grrr evil boards ate my post 

"Look out! It's fallin'!"
Tommy runs and tries to shove Mychal and Aska out of the door's way.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 3, 2003)

OOC: What is this, a storm-giant sized door? Come on, Mychal is stronger than the average adult here.

IC: Mychal just leans up against the door to keep it from falling, puts Aska down, and then lowers the door to the ground.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 3, 2003)

OOC: It's a very sturdy door, but Mycheal can handle it after Aska juped of (you needed your hands to hold her.)

IC: After lowering the door, mMycheal and the others see a ghastly image.
A human with red and withe robes is lying on the floor, his bely scratched open. The window is open and the room has been devastated. On one of the walls something is written with a dark-reddish liquid you easily identify as blood.

"NOW you'll suffer!"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 3, 2003)

"You were right Aska, there was a _very_ good reason why the door was locked. Now let's bring him out of here and lock the other door, so we can sleep in peace."


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 3, 2003)

Mychal retreats from the dead body, going to the other end of the room.

"I need to start finkin for myself... dey say open door, I open door, der dead guy..."


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 3, 2003)

Aska walks over to the blood stained wall, and looks at the message closer.  "Is it a message to us?  Him?  Someone else?  Is he saying _we_ will suffer, or was someone else telling him he will suffer?  Hmm...I think...I think maybe we should put the door in front of the window.  We have an escape route now if we ever need one, but with the door in front of the window, anybody attacking will have to make noise." As she walks out of the room, she momentarily stops to look at the priest.  After a few seconds, she gags, as if she were vomiting, and walks out clutching her stomach. "Ugh..."


----------



## GWolf (Feb 3, 2003)

After exploring the temple Fritz returns to where the door is now open.

Fritz leans against the wall looking at the dead man. "Another dead person. Something really really bad happened here while we were underground. I am happy we were down there."

Fritz will then walk into the room and examine it, aswell as closely examine the body.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 3, 2003)

When coming closer, you see the body is covered in brewses, all over. He has had severe trauma to his head and that was probarly the way he died. His belle was ripped open by something very sharp but it was really ripped open, not sliced. There is one cupboard ful of broken glass and fluid is lying around it. The bed is still there but the matrass is teared apart, feathers lying around it. A chair and a desk are broken too, but nothing seems to be really missing, just broken.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Feb 3, 2003)

Damien walks to the door, hearing that it has been opened.  He walks in and reads the wall.  He looks to the body and instantly gets a queesy stomach, but he bears it and inspects the body.  

Damien looks around for something he could put the glass in (like a garbage can).  He also grabs something so that that he doesn't have to touch the liquids.

"I think that if we can sprinkle this glass in a path, it may alert us if someone tries to get in.  Where should I put it though?"


----------



## Timothy (Feb 5, 2003)

In the room where the beds are there is also small box for the litter, it's pretty empty, it just has a bit of rotten food in it.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 6, 2003)

My Children on the second page?

NO WAY!

(I'll write up an encounter when this thread hits second page again, or just say that you guys are done here, or go looking for trouble/answers yourself.)


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 6, 2003)

After some time, Aska speaks up quietly. "Guys...don't you wonder...what happened to the Halfling village?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 6, 2003)

OOC: Isn't it late in the night? Shouldn't we need a night of sleep? or am I totally wrong. I was so happy when we found the couches.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 6, 2003)

OOC: You're right lichtenhart!

IC: after being through so much today, you all begin to get tired a bit, only aska is still alive, because she had some sleep this afternoon. For the others, it's 5 AM and almost becoming light again.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Feb 6, 2003)

OOC: BLAH

IC:

"I'm soo tired,"  Damien says as he grabs some sort of blanket and covers the dead man on the ground.  Damien then gets hit with a wave of nausea and he lays on the couch. "Wake me when everyone is alive again," Damien says with a smirk.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 7, 2003)

When you notice Mychal, sitting the corner still after seeing yet another dead body, you can see hes fallen asleep sitting up. And for an 8 year old, he snores pretty loud.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 8, 2003)

Tommy takes a blanket and puts it over Mychal, without disturbing him. Then he let himself fall on a couch, and tries to remain awake a little to watch upon the others while caressing Chester, but will probably fall asleep soon anyway. Today has been a difficult day for everyone.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 8, 2003)

Aska looks around at everyone falling asleep.  "Hmph.  Lazy bisoms.  Sleep is for the weak, you know."  Aska finds a blanket, lies down and stares at the ceiling for a long time, falling asleep with a monologue in her head. _Why did we survive? Well, we hid in the catacombs. Not how...WHY?  Why are you still alive?  What is your purpose? I...I don't know. You have no purpose. No!  I have a purpose!  I must have! Liar.  You are nothing.  Your survival was blind luck.  Just lay down and DIE. NO!  I won't just die!  I will survive!  I'll kill whatever killed my family! You'll kill whatever it was that killed YOU. Yes!  And I'll make it suffer!  I'll cause it pain!  And I'll be happy! You see?  You are dead already._
"NO!" Aska sits up in a cold sweat.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Feb 8, 2003)

Damien wakes up to the loud 'no'.  "Are you alright Aska?"


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 8, 2003)

Aska starts shivering. "There...there are...voices...speaking...shouting...I'm...I'm scared...help me..." She brings her legs up to her chest and keeps shaking.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 8, 2003)

Tommy was awaken as well by Aska's shout, and as he listens to her explanation he gets up ad goes right near her, fondling her strangely colored hair and speaking with a soft voice.
"Don't listen to them, Aska, don't listen to them. We're here, your friends are here, and we won't let them hurt you. You are strong and wise, you'll be fine."
He calls Chester, and the doggie jumps on her couch and begins to lick her hands, softly whimpering.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Feb 8, 2003)

Damien gets up and walks over to Aska.  "There are some things we need to figure out.  We need to know what we are going to do from here.  We need to know who did  this, why they did this, and we need to stop them."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 8, 2003)

"Tomorrow we'll try to bury that poor priest, and we'll go to the village of the halflings to see what happened there. I hope they are well, Mychal was in the forest and nothing happened to him. Maybe they'll know. Now, anyway, we need to rest." he says, still fondling Aska's hair.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 8, 2003)

After a few minutes, Aska stops moving completely.  Eventually, she stands up.  "I...I'm not tired.  I've had enough sleep.  I'm fine.  Nothing's wrong.  I'll keep a watch.  Goodnight."  She walks into the main hall, leaning against a wall so no-one can see her, and stares at the open door.  _Perhaps...perhaps it was right._


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Feb 8, 2003)

Damien yawns and speaks at the same time, "Well, I really think I should go to bed, we all should.  Tomarrow morning we can figure out a plan.":


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 8, 2003)

Thomas goes back to his couch and looks at the ceiling, unable to sleep.

_I want to help her, but I don't know why. Maybe I should tell her..._

He turns and turns and finally he gets up, looks at the other children to see if it's allright, then he takes a candle and goes into the other room, closing the door behind him. He notices Aska against a wall, but he does not even look at her, he only sits on the ground.

After a while he gathered enough courage to speak.
"When my father left us, I thought it was my fault. I thought it was because I haven't been good enough, strong enough, because I was too weak and whiny. I thought he left because he hated me. I felt really bad and I didn't speak for nearly two weeks. But it wasn't my fault. What happened in the city, it wasn't our fault. And it's not our fault that we survived. I know my mom wanted me to survive, that's why she brang me into the catacombs, and I think your parents wanted you to survive as well. Live on Aska, because they wanted you to do..."

He stops and begins to cry, and you can't quite figure out why.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 8, 2003)

Hearing Tom start crying, she looks at him.  After a while, she nods.  Looking back to the door, she folds her arms.  "Alright."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 9, 2003)

OOC: Thomas or Tommy or Tom. Timothy is our almighty DM 

Tommy sobs and manages to stop crying before he awkes the others. While he plays with the wax of the candle he whispers: "...But those children in the catacombs, she told me to care after them, and I didn't save them. It is my fault they died. I should have brought them in another corridor, where the ceiling was safe. I should have done something but I didn't, and they died..." Tommy sobs again "But I won't let you die. I promised. I'll take care of you all and no one else will die... but I think I'm gonna need your help. Help me save them."


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 9, 2003)

OOC:  Sorry.  Too many 't' names.  Brain fried.  Batteries going fla--*click*

"Perhaps _that's_ my purpose.  To keep you all alive.  Alright, Tom, I'll help, but right now, the best help you can get is sleep.  I've already rested, so I can keep watch.  Goodnight."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 9, 2003)

Tommy stands up, takes the candle and goes near her "Show me a smile before I go back to bed."


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 9, 2003)

Aska looks at Tommy for a few seconds before doing anything. "Tom...don't push your luck.  Goodnight."


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Feb 9, 2003)

Damien says half-awake full-jokingly, "Go to bed already.... I need my beauty sleep."  and then quickly as if he might have forgotten he says, "And don't forget to wake me up when everyone is alive again..."


----------



## Timothy (Feb 9, 2003)

OOC: I'm back, had a nice sleep-over with some frinds, real tired now, but I'm here...

IC: When everyone has gone off to bed Aska watches the entrance, suddely she becomes cold, very cold. There's something wrong, but she can't figure out what it is...
Suddenly she hears a wail out of the room where the other children are sleeping. It does not sound like one of the children, but it's full of anquish and despair.

The Other children are having this Nightmare.(Aska doesn't know this is going on)

You are all at great heigths, looking down on your city. The city is still as it should be, everything whole and people moving around. You can see your houses and even see some people walking around who you know. You see a couple of children laughing, and heading of to the catacombs. You see Mycheal following them, it looks as though he goes to thecatacombs too, but at the last moment he turns to the forest.
Suddenly the sky darkens and you see two figures aproaching the city through the sky.

Then you hear a wail, full of anquish and despair. You allw ake up and see the headpriest standing in front of you, internal organs hanging from his belly and dried up blood on his head. He speaks with a very low, soft voice, you have to listen vry closely to hear him...

"He, He did this... Our defender tried, to no avail...He has won, finally, we will all die..."

The priest falls silent and looks down seeing his own slashed belly.

"I have allready died"

And falls down...


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 9, 2003)

Aska runs into the room, and begins shouting franticly "Guys!  Guys!  WAKE UP!  Something's wrong!  Wake up!"


----------



## Timothy (Feb 9, 2003)

Aska runs into the room, screaming, but then sees the children are all awake allready, looking at something. Aska sees the prest and hears him say that everyone will die, shortly after he discovers he's dead and drops to the ground. Aska hears one of her voices coming inside her head.

"You couldn't save HIM, see your useless, you shoul be DEAD!"

OOC: Aska, I like those voices, do you mind me using them sometimes? if you do, than this voice didn't say anything.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Feb 9, 2003)

Damien just stares at the fallen head priest.  He is in so much shock he doesn't look away, just stares.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 9, 2003)

Mychal wakes, staring wide-eyed at the priest. And when he falls over dead, Mychal slumps over, unconscious.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 9, 2003)

OOC: Okay, should I cut back the horror bits? Mayb I'll have to make it rated PG-17 (Oh, the irony)...


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 9, 2003)

OOC: No, its fine.  The horror stuff is pretty cool.  And I have no problems with you using the voices.

"Gah!  Shut up!" Aska crouches down, closing her eyes and covering her ears.  "No!  You're wrong!  I won't listen!"


----------



## Timothy (Feb 9, 2003)

OOC: I can't stop thinking about Gollum...

IC: Aska hears the voices again...

Stop? Why Stop? You can't handle, you just can't handle, but we'll go now, sit back, watch how you screw up.....


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Feb 10, 2003)

OOC:  Heh, me 2.... I always have flashbacks to that movie....

IC:  Damien shrugs it off, lays down and goes back to sleep.

OOC: Oh, and keep in the horror


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 10, 2003)

Aska stands, eased by the silence in her head. "Is...is everyone all right?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 10, 2003)

Tommy jumps up and light some more candles.

"I...I'm ok...I told you we should have carried him outside, oh my god... Mychal... Mychal talk to me, please. It's all right now, it's all right. Fritz, are you well?"

Tom lets out a deep sigh, then he starts to tremble with rage. "Whoever you are, stop torturing us! We don't deserve it!" he shouts, then he grabs the headpriest's robes and tries to drag him outside, where the other children couldn't see it.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 11, 2003)

Tommy drags the priest outside and drops him off just around a corner. When you come back onto the square, you see a dark figure, moving toward you. In a soft, high pitched 

"So, we've got ourselves a little survivor here, come here little kiddy, *I* won't, promissse"


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 11, 2003)

Mychal comes to, and shakes the cobwebs from his head.

"I'm getting sick of dead pe-  what was dat voice?"


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Feb 11, 2003)

Damien's ears pick up a noise in the distance, his emense fear of late has toned his senses to every crack, squeek, or groan of anything.  Damien leans up and looks toward the noise, he tries to recollect the last few actions of his friends, and realizes that his friend just went that way.  "It's alright guys, thats just Tommy..."  Although he says it to comfort his friends, he doesn't believe it himself.  He slowly gets up, grabs his bag of glass, and walks in that direction, throwing his hand up to silence his friends when they question him.
[Thinking to himself] Oh boy, you **** up my life, I am going to rid you of yours![/thinking to himself]


----------



## Timothy (Feb 12, 2003)

The man hears Damien walking closer and looks back. "More survivors, oh, this should be fun, hahaha"

And the man lifts up in the air.

"Chew on this little ones!"

around Tommy and Damien 2 prisons appear, one door set in it but no keyhole. A wooden sign is hung on the bars.

Damien's sign says: 

It cannot be seen, cannot be felt
Connot be heard, cannot be smelled
It lies behind stars and under hills
What is it?

Tommy's sign says:

It comes first and follows after
Empty holls it fills
Ends life, Kills Laughter
What is it?


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Feb 12, 2003)

OOC: GOD!

IC:  Damien lifts the bag in a threateningly and shouts, "Darkness you fool!"


----------



## Timothy (Feb 12, 2003)

OOC: Metal note, riddles don't work in PbP's....


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Feb 12, 2003)

OOC:  So true so true....


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 12, 2003)

Aska looks around. "Huh?  Where'd everybody go?" Then she runs outside looking for them.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 12, 2003)

Tommy, filled with fear and rage grasps the bars and babbles "N-Nothing?  Who are you?"


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Feb 12, 2003)

OOC: Does this thing look solid, (can I see through it?)

IC:

If looking solid:
Damien opens his bag full of glass and tries to open it and fling it at the seemingly evil man.  He does this while shouting, "Watch out! Glass is on the floor!"


If not-so-solid looking:
Damien just sits on the ground waiting for others.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 13, 2003)

"Ah I see you're smart children, well, I'll leave you here for now, you can meet my army as it slowly rises to life again."

The man easily dodges the sack with glass, and flies off. The galss falls on the gpround, scattered, but harmless. The doors of the cells (with bars) open and Tommy and Damien can get out.

He was talking about an ARMY, hmm, it seems you need allies...
DM hint: you have two allies just itting around waiting for you, you've allready met them....


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 13, 2003)

Seeign everyone alright, Aska breathes a sigh of relief.  "Hmm...I think we'll need those dogs if we're going to stay safe..."


----------



## Timothy (Feb 13, 2003)

OOC: well, go get 'em then! and was my DM-hint too much?


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Feb 13, 2003)

Damien looks depressed at missing the guy with the glass, so he speaks in a low tone, "Will they get along with chester?"


----------



## GWolf (Feb 14, 2003)

Fritz stands there, and scrathes his head.

"We need weapons, and things that go boom....lots of them...x-plo-sifes- or something my father had called them. They hurt and could hurt lots of people."


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Feb 14, 2003)

"Im sick of people getting hurt..."


----------



## GWolf (Feb 14, 2003)

"Theres things coming to hurt us, its scary, but we need to kill or be killed...I never would have thought I would live to take somethings life, or only live because I could...eh, this makes me feel bad too, but we must....,I want to grown-ups...damn...opps sorry...maybe we should build a boat and find grownups off our island...all feels wrong.."

Fritz says crossing his arm and holding the bandage on his arm.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 14, 2003)

"There was a halfling village through the forest, we could try there.  But first..." Aska takes a few steps in the direction of the docks and looks back, "We need to get those dogs.  Come on."


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 14, 2003)

Mychal was relieved. He wasn't the brightest person in the world, and well he knew it, but was eager to help in any way he could. These people were much better than the last group of people he hung out with, and didn't treat him like a brainless weapon. Here, he meant something more.

"I'll go wif you to get da dogs," he said, getting to his feet. "Dunno 'bout you, but it's probably better if no one goes alone, we should always be wif someone else, for safety."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 14, 2003)

"Who d-do you think he was...Where are you going out in the dark?"

Tommy for a moment thinks to stop them, then he notices the determination in Aska's eyes.

"Well at least we'll need some candles, if we can't find any torches..." he looks around but doesn't find the torches so he gives a candle to every child.
"We should better go all together. I'll lock this room so we won't have any nasty surprise when we come back. And about the halfing village, we really should go there tomorrow. Wandering in the forest in the dark couldn't do us any good. Let's go now."

_I can't let them go alone in the night. I have to take care of them, I promised, so I'll be brave and go with them in the dark. I am not afraid of the dark... I am not afraid...I am not afraid_


----------



## Timothy (Feb 14, 2003)

Tommy tries to win over his fear, he's surrounded by his friends and they are all holding candles. He can deal with this, he can do it. All the others follow Tommy holding their candles firmly.

The whole group goes off into the night, towards the harbor office and the dogs. The Night is beginning to break, as the east hrizon slowly begins to lighten. You still feel a bit sleepy.

The group reaches the harbor house without noticing anything. They benefit from their surrounded friends, they feel they shouldn't have to be afraid when suurounded by friends.

When you open the door Chester runs into the house, smelling other dogs. The dogs are still lying down with their boss. The see Chester but do not get up. They look sad. Chester runs arpund them and sniffs at them, but the dogs don't react. Finally Chester Lies down and starts squeeking at the other dogs.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 14, 2003)

When they enter the office and see the body, Tom immediately turns to face Mychal "You don't have to come in if you don't want to, Mychal. It's allright."

"So these are the dogs you'd like to take with us? They're cute. Do you know their names?"

Tommy slowly steps forward, following Chester. He slowly leans forward keeping a hand where they could see it, sniff it and understand he means no harm to them. He goes forward with small steps. When he's near enough he kneels and softly touch one of them on the head. If they let him touch them he'll rub them on the scruff of the neck, always very slowly.

"Poor guys, you've lost your friend. Will you let me be your new friend? Will you?" he says, always petting them, sometimes petting Chester too to show them they can trust him.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Feb 16, 2003)

Damien says "hello" to the dogs, but just goes to the master, grabs the master by the shirt.  "Doggies, I am going to put him at rest..."  and he begins to drag him outside behind the house.  "Will someone come outside with me?"


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 16, 2003)

Aska stands back, not saying anything as she is a little wary of the dogs and how they might act.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 16, 2003)

The dogs allow Tommy to come close to them, and don't mind that he pets them.

However, when Damien approaches their master and begins draggin him outisde, Aska's fears come true, and the dogs slowly stand up and begin Growling at Damien.


----------



## GWolf (Feb 17, 2003)

Fritz grabs Aska's Hand and tries to get her to go explore the are of the harbor around the office.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Feb 17, 2003)

"Alright doggies, come with us," Damien utters to the dogs, and goes over to pet them.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 17, 2003)

"Damien, I am afraid that's not the right way..."

Tommy stars looking around for any food he could give to the dogs. He keeps Chester away from it, with some sweet words, hoping he'll understand. He keeps it in his hand making them sniff it  and then making few slows steps toward the door. There he crouches, keeping the food in his open hand as an offer to them, remaining perfecty still, so they won't feel threatened and they'll hopefully accept it from his hand.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 17, 2003)

"Well, umm, alright Fritz.  Let's look around." Aska follows Fritz, but shouts back, "Now don't get yourself killed Damien, you hear?"


----------



## Timothy (Feb 17, 2003)

OOC: Aska, Fritz, just post where and what you are looking form and I'll respond. Is Mycheal still around?

IC: When damien gently drops the man, the dogs lie down again. And allow Damien to pet them, but they're still wary of them. Tommy searches for some food and gives it to the dogs. Chester understands and keeps silent. The dogs take the food, and relax, they gegin wagging their tails at Tommy and even crawl closer to him. They LIKE you Tommy!


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Feb 17, 2003)

Damien continues petting the dogs.

"Tommy, do you remember their names?"


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 17, 2003)

Mychal hangs back from the room, knowing that a dead man lies there and not wanting to see it. When Aska a Fritz decide to look around, he gratefully tags along, and secretly hopes he doesn't see any more dead people.

"besides," he thinks to himself, "here dey have dogs to protect dem. If dose two go off on deir own, dey may need help."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 18, 2003)

EvilMountainDew said:
			
		

> *"Tommy, do you remember their names?" *




OOC: Tommy wasn't here when you met the man and cannot know their names unless they have a nameplate or something. Damien should remember anyway. They are Hector and Karl.

IC: Tommy walks out of the office and ofers them another bit of food, this time to Chester too. He's slowly trying to get them outside to play. Once he has get them by the door he throws the last bit of food at some distance, hoping they will go catch it.

"Come on, doggies, come with me! Come play with Tom! Come on Chester show them how we play."

"Damien, please, close the door. I don't want them to feel his smell anymore. Here, pet them this way. They have trouble scratching here and they enjoy so much when someone does for them."


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 18, 2003)

Aska decides that exploring the inside of the house would be a good idea, and drags Fritz along instead, checking every nook and cranny.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Feb 20, 2003)

Damien tries to mimic Tommy.  "Where should we go?"  Damien is not very decisive, his last big decision left him familyless.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 28, 2003)

Heya Guys!

As you prolly read, I'll be away for a couple of days more, you can go on RP-ing. You'll find the normal stuf in this house, decide yourself, I had a short describtion earlier in the thread. I'll be back Coming thursday, when I'll be all yours again.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 8, 2003)

Ok, let's get this show on the road again.

The house consists of just two rooms, two floors actually, On the first floor is a bed, a small kitchen, 2 chairs, a desk and a table with all sorts of pares on it, dealing with cargo coming in and going out of the harbour. The second floor is the attic, where all sorts of stuff is being held for transport, it can be moved through a great window in the front of the house with a hook above it.

You can open up all the crates if you want to, some contain food, other sails, but there are a lot of other things too, operning up all the crates however would take alot of time, because they are closed with chains. The crates do all have numbers written on thyem.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 10, 2003)

*Ahum*

Bump

*Ahum*


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 10, 2003)

Aska looks at the chained crates, and then kicks them. "We'll never get these open.  Hmph!" Then an idea hits her. She looks over to the window. "Hey!  We could push them out the window and let them fall on the ground outside!" She gets behind one crate and tries to push.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 11, 2003)

Aska pushes and pushes, but the crates are just too heavy to puch for herself alone, she has to get some help from the others. Mychael could do it easily.

OOC: I saw Kip the Bold made a very nice drawing of Aska for you Sixchan looks really good!


----------



## Timothy (Mar 16, 2003)

plz don't tell me this game isw over!


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 22, 2003)

(Tim, I'm back here and willing to go on, if there's still someone. I really enjoyed the game so far)


----------



## Timothy (Mar 23, 2003)

Yes, I really want this game, it is my favorite by far, If I have at least 2 interested players, I will re-recruit, but off course, I want more then 2...


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 23, 2003)

Well, I'm still interested.  But the game appears to be dead.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 23, 2003)

I'll look up the OOC Thread, and Post a re-recuitment thread, if you just post how wonderful the game is (maybe with some quotes, hehehe)


----------



## Timothy (Mar 23, 2003)

Re-Recruitment Here


----------

